# Kontakt and Logic Pro X 10.5.1 crashes



## dandandaaan (Sep 10, 2020)

Hi all,

Having an absolute nightmare and of course I have a demo deadline tomorrow that it's looking like I might need to sack off 😭

I recently built a fairly huge template with a bunch of different libraries in it. Specifically Spitfire BBCSO, Albion ONE and Tundra, a bunch of 8dio stuff and all sorts of other bits and pieces. I haven't had the chance to test it out very much but I'm already having Kontakt issues.

Namely, whenever I click on a track that has a Kontakt library on it (which is of course most of the tracks in the project, I get a very very long (4-5 minute) beach ball and have to force quit, or occasionally (but only occasionally) it resolves to a "MIDI timeout error" which I can safely ignore and keep working.

I've had this problem intermittently before but on this current project it seems to be constant and I can't get anything done.

I've tried deleting the Kontakt 5 and Kontakt 6 preferences and rebuilding the database but to no avail. Specs are as follows: Logic Pro X 10.5.1, Macbook Pro 2015 retina w/16GB RAM, macOS Catalina 10.15.6. Using a focusrite Clarett 8Pre thunderbolt and Novation SL49 MkIII.

Anyone had any experience with this or anything similar?

Thanks, Dan


----------



## Kent (Sep 10, 2020)

What version of Kontakt?


----------



## charlieclouser (Sep 10, 2020)

I get a delay of about 15-20 seconds on the FIRST instantiation or opening of Kontakt, both v5.x.x and v6.x.x , but once it's been opened for the first time in a Logic project, all future openings happen instantly. I suspect this is due to the ridiculous number of libraries in my Libraries tab, or the monstrous size of my QuickLoad database.

Telling Kontakt not to show all my Libraries in the tab does not help. I haven't tried de-authorizing or de-installing those Libraries in Native Access (even if that worked, that's not a great way to go). 

I haven't tried wiping my QuickLoad database either - again, even if it worked it would cripple my use of Kontakt.

Interestingly, I get a similar long delay whenever opening Native Access, as it (I assume) scans all my installed Libraries.

Also interestingly, before Kontakt v5.8.1, in the 5.7.3 era when I was using Logic v10.2.4, I would get this delay EVERY time I opened Kontakt within Logic, not just the first time per project. So.... something got better but it didn't go away completely when I updated to Kontakt v5.8.1 + v6.0.3 and Logic v10.4.8 or v10.5.0 or v10.5.1.


----------



## Living Fossil (Sep 10, 2020)

I'm happy with the performance of Kontakt – but i have the previous version (i.e. i skipped the last update). Also Kontakt 5 runs fine (i have some channel strip settings with this previous version, so i don't change that as long as it works fine.

With Native Access everything is ok. Usually it takes quite a moment until it logs me in, but it feels smooth.

Edit: it's Logic's actual version on Mojave.


----------



## dandandaaan (Sep 11, 2020)

Thanks all for your thoughts!



kmaster said:


> What version of Kontakt?


Kontakt 6.4.1 - though it was happening sometimes before the latest update too.
I actually tried uninstalling both Kontakt 5 and 6 and reinstalling just 6 to see if that made any difference but sadly not.



charlieclouser said:


> I get a delay of about 15-20 seconds on the FIRST instantiation or opening of Kontakt, both v5.x.x and v6.x.x , but once it's been opened for the first time in a Logic project, all future openings happen instantly. I suspect this is due to the ridiculous number of libraries in my Libraries tab, or the monstrous size of my QuickLoad database...


I wish it was just 15-20 seconds! Kontakt gets stuck on "Converting..." and I get an endless beach ball.

What's also supremely frustrating is that Logic doesn't even "crash" per se, it just hangs, so sadly I don't even have a crash report to dig into and try and work out what's going on!


----------



## Kent (Sep 11, 2020)

Did you see this thread? Starting around here:






Kontakt Updates (current version: 7.1.3)


where can I find the full list from 6.0.4 to current with additions?




vi-control.net





In short if you started building this template with K6.3 you may experience some issues. (Not sure if 6.4.1 fixes those issues outright)


----------



## charlieclouser (Sep 11, 2020)

Does it only happen when opening Kontakt inside Logic? What about standalone or inside VEPro, Ableton, or some other DAW?

And I wonder why you are seeing "converting" dialog / progress bar. Are any of your Kontakt instances loading older .nki files, imported Giga / EXS / some other format? Maybe a batch re-save or manually saving each .nki / .nkm to a new location (in case you don't want to disturb the originals) would help?


----------



## dandandaaan (Sep 11, 2020)

charlieclouser said:


> Does it only happen when opening Kontakt inside Logic? What about standalone or inside VEPro, Ableton, or some other DAW?
> 
> And I wonder why you are seeing "converting" dialog / progress bar. Are any of your Kontakt instances loading older .nki files, imported Giga / EXS / some other format? Maybe a batch re-save or manually saving each .nki / .nkm to a new location (in case you don't want to disturb the originals) would help?



Thanks for your thoughts. I can confirm Kontakt is working fine in standalone mode and in other DAWs. 

To make matters worse, when I try to import the project tracks into a new project (the usual go-to solution when things get corrupted), Logic is also crashing in the middle of importing (again with a "Converting..." kontakt dialogue).

Couple of additions - I've just replaced my audio interface, and this template was built using the old one. I'm not seeing any audio or MIDI errors so it seems unlikely but is it possible that could have something to do with it?

Is a clean install of Logic worth trying?


----------



## Patient_Minds (Sep 11, 2020)

I've been having a similar issue but not with Kontakt - mine just freezes randomly on any plugin, but I came across a solution that might work for you: 

Open Kontakt in Standalone mode, go to Options, Usage Data, and then click No, I don't want to Contribute!

Then go back to Logic and make sure you got the same setting there. This might speed up loading your sessions.

Worth a shot, I figure.


----------

